# Aerial Photos? Let's See 'Em



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I know the first one isn't any count, but I though the timing of the shadow and how low we were was pretty cool..........


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Here is the closest i've taken from the air.. I was on the container cranes in galveston which was pretty freakin high! ROFL
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/arial.jpg
--Hop


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Hey GinMan.......were them tractor shots taken by these guys.....they fly ultrlights and always gotta get in a tractor shot or two.........check out their flight around the Bolivar Lighthouse....very impressive

http://www.texas-flyer.com/


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

The second picture reminds me of taht cell phone comercial.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

No I took those pics myself........we were flying pretty low, but around Seminole, I think you could fly 10ft off the ground without fear of hitting anything........


----------

